

Ask HN: what proportion of posts get more than 1 point? - sgdesign

It seems like posting to HN is almost an all-or-nothing proposition: the vast majority of submissions never get more than one point, and sometimes you get outliers who end up with 50+ points.<p>I would've expected a somewhat more balanced distribution. Has anybody ever done statistical analysis of HN points?
======
dpritchett
I've posted 50 comments in the last 57 days. Here are the karma stats:

    
    
      Mean:    6.52
      Median:  2.5
      Max:     42
      Min:     -4   (I think downvotes are capped at -4)
      Std Dev: 8.9
    

My most recent comments (a few minutes old) are likely to fluctuate a bit over
time, but I recorded the scores in a single pass.

For my 21 posts submitted over a period of ~800 days:

    
    
      Mean:    18.3
      Median:  1
      Max:     195
      Std Dev: 43
      Killed:  1

------
cschmidt
It would also be interesting to know what fraction of submissions ever hit the
front page. Mine rarely seem to, and die a swift death.

------
zeynalov
Today's statistics:

54% of threads have 2 or more points.

21% of threads have 3 or more points.

12% of threads have 4 or more points.

7% of submitted threads hit the homepage.

